# Hair too long?



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Yesterday it was a gorgeous day in our city, lower 70's with a soft breeze. My husband and his brothers have a blue grass band and were playing for the local music fest. The whole extended family was at the park for the event, naturally that included all our dogs.

I was very happy with how nice Riley looked, he was so very white and his hair was laying down nicely. I recieved so many compliments on how cute he was. Then one woman came up and yelled at me for leaving my dog in a long coat in the summer. (He's not in a long coat, he's still a puppy and just hasn't been cut). She said she was a maltese owner herself and would never dream of torturing her dog with long hair in the summer.

The thing that makes me most mad is I found myself defending my choice to her. We don't live in a hot climate, my house is air conditioned, it's a nice day and we are in the shade. None of this made one bit of difference to her, she continued to yell at me and even mentioned calling SPCA on me. At that I finally snapped out of it and walked away but what a horrible experience, I'm still upset when I think of it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yesterday it was a gorgeous day in our city, lower 70's with a soft breeze. My husband and his brothers have a blue grass band and were playing for the local music fest. The whole extended family was at the park for the event, naturally that included all our dogs.
> 
> I was very happy with how nice Riley looked, he was so very white and his hair was laying down nicely. I recieved so many compliments on how cute he was. Then one woman came up and yelled at me for leaving my dog in a long coat in the summer. (He's not in a long coat, he's still a puppy and just hasn't been cut). She said she was a maltese owner herself and would never dream of torturing her dog with long hair in the summer.
> 
> The thing that makes me most mad is I found myself defending my choice to her. We don't live in a hot climate, my house is air conditioned, it's a nice day and we are in the shade. None of this made one bit of difference to her, she continued to yell at me and even mentioned calling SPCA on me. At that I finally snapped out of it and walked away but what a horrible experience, I'm still upset when I think of it.[/B]


oh yes...you naughty maltese owner, you!









sooo......answer me this......why do the owners of the SHOW dogs keep them in full coat if it's so abusive?! 

i would have laughed at her and told her to educate herself before she makes a fool of herself again.












*EDIT:* massimo would be in full coat if his coat was good enough! it's just easier for me to maintain in a puppy cut.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That lady that yelled at you is just jealous...how rude of her!!







I'm sorry she ruined your
lovely outing!







(Now, if it was extremely hot, and Riley was obviously suffering, which,
he was not, I wld have THOUGHT, maybe, he shld be at home in a/c.....but, I wld never say anything
to you. Probably, offer him some water, if he didn't have any, but, again, it was a beautiful day!)

She's crazy.....
















When I first got Cody....he was approx. 14-15 wks....we went to a park w/ a huge trail around the lake...and, I was having a difficult time w/him on the leash....this lady came up to me and yelled at
me...that Cody shld be at obedience classes....not the park!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I don't think I am wrong here but I believe their hair acts as an insulator for warm weather. It also protects against sunburn. Some people, what a way to ruin a nice day.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What a tool!! If she knew anything about dogs, she would know that Maltese don't have an undercoat, which is what makes most dogs so hot. And all the reasons you listed were exactly the reasons you can have your dogs hair longer- and as you said Riley still has his puppy coat! 

Don't let her upset you, she was obviously a self righteous wackjob!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm always amazed at the rudeness & know-it-all attitudes of some people.Sorry you were verbally assualted by one of "those".


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, Tag's mom is right. The coat acts as a barrier to the sun. That woman

didn't know much about maltese if she thought it cruel to have longer hair.

What a laugh the SPCA would have gotten out of her call.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

> Don't let her upset you, she was obviously a self righteous wackjob!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was going to say!
C


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, I agree with Tag. In fact I've read that people are doing their animals a disservice to cut off too much hair because the hair not only gives them insulation from hot and cold, but also helps protect against fleas and ticks. (PS I don't think this means that Maltese must be in show coats, but rather that it isn't necessary to shave dogs for the "summer")


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

How rude! Sounds like you went into shock.







I would have shut that ladies pie hole in a heartbeat,







and in no uncertain terms...told her to take a hike. How dare her ruin someones day.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

AWW THANKS EVERYONE! You have made me feel so much better. You have a point, wouldn't the SPCA officer had the shock of his/her life to enter our home and see that this one tiny dog owned 6 attentive adults! Not to mention an entire house re-arranged to make things easier and safer just for him. 

P.S. Yes Riley had water available, and food, and treats, and his own blanket to lay on, and toys at the park, reminds me of the days when I used to pack a diaper bag for my kids now that I think about it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I would have handed her my cell phone and told her to call the ASPCA right then. They would have laughed her off the phone, or yelled at her for making them go all the way out there for something so petty. 
Fantasia is always hot even when her coat is short and she's in the cool house! She pants alot. We just give her lots of water and turn on the fans to circulate the AC, she likes to sit in front of the fan. 
You weren't doing anything wrong, don't let her comments bother you anymore.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Too bad she didn't pick on me or Dede Down Under. We both are rather famous (infamous) for taking on anyone who shows their total ignorance! Might say a word for Pat and Sassy, too. Malties, to me at least, seem highly adaptable. They are happy in full coats or puppy cuts or shaved if need be. Just keep then clean and brushed, free of mats and tangles, and they are the happiest of pets. Just keep the games going and the treats coming and ignore someone who tries to tell you about YOUR baby.

Samsonsmom

Da ladies love my full coat. I dooooo look good.

Sammie


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry that you came across an incredibly rude person...how dare she beleive she has the right to say anything at all...it truly is amazing to me how many people want to be in others business. 

I hope it never happens again, but like others on this site...I am not hessitant to tell a person who is rude to back off. You have every right to blast her back into reality, but again I hope it never happens again.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> How rude! Sounds like you went into shock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sound so much like me...unfortuneately, I usually don't know when to keep my mouth shut. Well, I won't say that I don't know, I just don't do it!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You should have told her to mind her friggin business and to get a life , cause it's obvious she 
doesn't have one









Andrea~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It drives me crazy how some people have the nerve to come up and start something. She is







I once had a lady come up to me and tell me Muffy was obese and I should take care of him better. What nerve. I am like you I just walk away. But inside I am boiling


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just can't believe some people. The only thing she accomplished was making herself look silly. As far as calling the SPCA I would have said "Go ahead, I dare you!"


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow!! this is too funny, I am here at work and Vinny comes with me, I do MTO or DMV, for you people in the US. One lady just came in and said "oh look at all that hair, my daughter has a shih tzu and because of the heat its best to cut them down". I was prepared thanks to this thread. I politely told her what is best.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219238
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that pic of Massimo in your sig would not nearly be as scary if he was in full coat. Massimo is Massimo with a short cut. (duh, even I can tell that)

I would have laughed in the woman's face. She is obviously one of those peeople who is in possession of a little bit of knowledge of the breed and think they know it all. And her way is the only way, of course. I'm sure our dogs get hot but geez. What about the double coated breeds? *shudders* 

And calling the SPCA? *dies* Yeah they'll come take your dog away for cruelty.

NOT.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

And JEALOUSY rages again. So sad for people like this. Obviously she had nothing more to do .....feel sorry for her stupidity.....and for her malt (if she has one). She needs to "get a life" and leave YOURS alone! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....enough to make all of us growl!! LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I guess she would have my head on a platter....











[attachment=9280:attachment]


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> OMG! I guess she would have my head on a platter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Pat, shame on you. tsk tsk....


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

She was probably just jealous cause she probably had ugly hair to go with her ugly personality!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

You know, I'm starting to think that people that are rude to any of us when we're out with our Malts, are that way because it is so obvious how much we love our Malts, and they are jealous they're not loved like that..they're must be something missing from their lives. I took Bella with me through a drive thru today to get some lunch and the drive thru guy gave me a weird look, either they just don't understand us or they need some attention themselves, of course I'm too busy with Bella to help them


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry that nasty lady ruined your outing. I pity the person who yells at me about Trixie's long hair. I'm a redhead and know exactly how dangerous the sun can be. Trixie already has some freckles above her nose so I'm going to start applying sunscreen as well. I would have asked if she sunscreened her dogs or better yet, if she shaved off her kids hair to keep them cool, lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL! Oh how feisty you all get! I wish I'd had some of you sitting on my shoulder and whispering these things to me during that episode! You all have lifted my spirits so high I wish I could track her down and "share" all this with her. Now I'm doubly glad I posted my vent on here since it gave someone else the ammunition to shoot down another busy-body who thought to put down my fellow SM member!

I knew I was doing right by Riley, I don't know why I was so defensive, I suppose it was mainly because I'd had nothing but positive reactions to him then all of a sudden, BAM!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

That woman sounds like a nutcase!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That woman is an IDIOT . Long hair insulates against hot weather, my dogs have hair down to the ground . My last shih tzu had his coat cut for summer , once in 15 years - that summer he boiled - so I never listened to anyones old wives tales again . Sarah


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Are your dogs wearing wings???? That is so cute...





> That woman is an IDIOT . Long hair insulates against hot weather, my dogs have hair down to the ground . My last shih tzu had his coat cut for summer , once in 15 years - that summer he boiled - so I never listened to anyones old wives tales again . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes , that was my Christmas card picture of my 3 little angels ( actually the boys should have dressed as devils ) . The wings were made of real feathers so they photographed really nicely . Sarah


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

You should have punched her in the throat.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You should have punched her in the throat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I say :"take it from where it comes".... Think about it...all positive comments.. then "One-bad apple"... don't let it spoil that lovely feeling you had with the 'flattery"..simply not worth your energy!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> OMG! I guess she would have my head on a platter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















That's okay Miss Sassygirl, you can come live US, and a NEW mommy who LOVES YOU!






























ann marie and the "but she wont love you as much as she loves ME or as much as i love peanutbutter, so you might be better off living your 'tortured life' as it is..." buttercup


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I have ran across the same type of people when I've been out with Rudy.I live in a hot climate.Rudy's in full coat and people are always saying to me they thinks cruel for me to have him out with all that coat!! Sometimes I do feel bad and start thinking I'm a bad Mommy.We spend a lot of time at the lake on our boat and I keep Rudy wet and he seems to be cool enough.I often think about giving him a puppy cut and maybe someday I will.I love his long coat and I enjoy grooming him but I hate the looks I get from people.He is so loved and cared for.If they just knew they would never say such things to any of us.We are very responsible and would NEVER do anything that endanger our furbaby.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe cornrows?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What is it with people ? don't they have anything else to do ? 



> Yep, Tag's mom is right. The coat acts as a barrier to the sun. That woman
> 
> didn't know much about maltese if she thought it cruel to have longer hair.
> 
> What a laugh the SPCA would have gotten out of her call.[/B]


 

Exactly. Nature gave them long hair for something. We are cutting the hair down for OUR convenience not for the dog's.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Too bad she didn't pick on me or Dede Down Under. We both are rather famous (infamous) for taking on anyone who shows their total ignorance! Might say a word for Pat and Sassy, too. Malties, to me at least, seem highly adaptable. They are happy in full coats or puppy cuts or shaved if need be. Just keep then clean and brushed, free of mats and tangles, and they are the happiest of pets. Just keep the games going and the treats coming and ignore someone who tries to tell you about YOUR baby.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


 

Ain't it the truth Caroline.............she would of had her verbal hands full. I am normally pretty diplomatic, but I can be provoked






















My mommy could pwobably share tings wiff her bout her family twee dat her did not eben know 'bout. Huh mommy? ~Sassy


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

That is so rude, even if i was concerned about someone's dog i'd never say something like that, she could have asked 'does he get hot in summer with a long coat?' instead of carrying on like a fool.

iv'e had people say things about anassa before, i just laugh now and ignor them....it's just not worth my time, although sometimes i still have to say something lol

your dog is obviously very well looked after, that woman just had no idea what she was talking about.




felicity


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What an amazingly rude person!!! I would have just walked away from her. 

That being said I would like to address a commonly held belief that fur insulates a dog from the heat. This is a misconception and while a long haired dog can be kept comfortable in warm weather you need to take common sense precautions against heat prostration such as always keeping plenty of cool water available and making sure shade is available. 

I am a memeber of a Sheepdog forum where this is a common discussion. Sheepies are more prone to heat problems than Maltese because of their heavy undercoat but the same principle's apply. 

Below is an excerpt interesting article written by Carl L in a post on the Sheepie forum: 


"Fundamental laws of thermodynamics tell us that heat will always flow from a hot substance to a cold (or less hot) substance. Heat NEVER flows the other way! 
Insulating materials, and a Bobtail's coat is certainly an insulating material, serve to reduce the rate of heat flow between the hot and cold substances. Heat flow rates are measured in terms of energy per unit surface area, eg calories per square inch of body skin. Reducing the rate of heat flow is a function of both the insulating properties of the material and the amount of insulating material present between the hot and cold substances. The second critical factor in heat flow rates is the temperature differential between the hot substance and the cold substance, ie hot temperature minus cold temperature. The greater this temperature differential then the greater the heat flow no matter how good or extensive the insulation. Again heat flowing from hot substance to cold. "

"What is apparently less well understood is heat flow and body cooling on warmer days and ultimately on hot summer days. While a dog's normal body temperature is a bit higher than that of an "average" human the dog still needs to loose heat to prevent heat prostration. (The body is constantly burning fuel (food) to liberate the energy necessary for sustaining life - heart beating, breathing, digestion, moving etc., but an inevitable byproduct of this fuel burning is heat. Heat which if not removed would cause the body temperature to quickly climb to fatal levels.) This "normal" cooling is accomplished because of the temperature differential between the dog's body temperature and it's surrounding environment - ie the air and often the surface upon which he/she is laying. Heat leaves the dog's body because of it's contact with cool air, both on the dog's surface and through contact with the tongue, mouth membranes and lung alveoli during breathing and often the surface on which the dog is laying. As the surrounding environment warms to, say, within 15 degrees F of the dogs body temperature the dog's ability to cool itself becomes more and more compromised. Now that gorgeous double coat is becoming a liability to the dog! Heat flow is reduced by the lower temperature differential and is further reduced by the insulating properties of the coat. At this point cooling is predominantly accomplished by panting. Panting passes the slightly cooler air over the hot, blood-rich tongue and mouth membranes and the lung alveoli allowing heat to pass from the blood via the mouth and lung membranes to the air thus cooling the blood so that when it returns to the body core it adsorbs core heat and eventually returns to the tongue/mouth and lungs repeating the cooling cycle. This "forced convective" cooling is substantially supplemeted by evaporation of the dog's saliva. As the dog's breath passes over the saliva it warms the saliva causing evaporation and hence gives up the "latent heat of evaporation". This is a lot of energy and the breath cools allowing it to further cool the blood-rich tongue and augments the overall cooling process. This can probably be sustained indefinetely if water is available but is very fatiguing to the dog. 
Now let's consider what happens when the surrounding temperature matches the dog's body temperature. At this point the dog cannot cool himself/herself by rejecting heat through the skin/coat, nor from "convective panting" as the air passing over the tongue is the same as the body temperature. The only cooling that can be accomplished is through the saliva evaporation described above. While this is becoming serious the evaporation of saliva removes a lot of heat and the dog can survive, albeit uncomfortably, for several hours without fatal distress as long as water is available to prevent dehydration. As the temperature continues to rise and exceeds the dog's body temperature things quickly become critical. Saliva evaporation due to panting is less effective in rejecting body heat and worse yet this is now accompanied by heat flow through the coat reversing. Heat from the environment is now flowing into the "relativly cooler" body of the dog causing it to rise above it's normal level. The coat's insulating properties are slowing how fast that heat flows into the dog but nevertheless the overall energy balance is that heat is flowing into the dog forcing it's body temperature up. The dog is now in a nasty, potentially fatal, escalating spiral; saliva evaporation is less effective - heat is flowing into the dog requiring more cooling - the dog has to pant more to cool but panting burns more fuel (food) which causes more internal heat driving the temperature up yet more - saliva evaporation is yet less effective...... As the surrounding temperture continues to rise there will come a point when the heat load entering the body exceeds that being rejected through panting-induced saliva evaporation and the dogs temperature then soars and can quickly become fatal. 

High humidity levels exacerbate all of this as it reduces the amount of moisture that can be evaporated and how quickly the evaporation can occur. Thus in high temperatures and high humidity situations the overheating mechanisms occur even more quickly than in arid conditions.


----------

